# Ayatoweb - Leuchtpfade - Example  41



## Dustin84 (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich versuche in After Effects Leuchtpfade zu erstellen und nehme dafür das 41er Tutorial von Aya zur Hilfe. 

http://www.ayatoweb.com/ae_tips_e/ae41_e.html#

Ich glaube, dass ich am Anfang einen Fehler bei der Maskenerstellung gemacht habe. 

Ich habe die Projektdatei mal angehängt.

Würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen.

Gruß
D.


----------



## akrite (11. Januar 2009)

...probier einfach mal die Edition von Andrew Kramer aus. Ich finde Andrew macht bei weitem die besten Tutorials, was Lernfaktor, Spannungsbogen und Stimme angeht.


----------



## Dustin84 (11. Januar 2009)

danke für den Link. Kannte ich bisher noch nicht. Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus.

Nun mal was anderes: Ich habe mir das Tutorials "Colorful Universe" angeguckt und die Projektdateien geladen.

Wenn ich die File öffne ,kommt folgende Fehlermeldung :

After Effects Warnung:Klasse 'Effect' hat keine Eigenschaft oder
Methode mit dem Namen 'Slider'
Expression deaktiviert.

Fehler in Zeile 1.
Komp.:'Comp 5'
Ebene.:10 ('Particle Point')
Eigenschaft: 'Position'


Was bedeutet das ?


Gruß
D


----------



## akrite (11. Januar 2009)

... hast Du Trapcode Particular installiert und das ffx-file in Presets kopiert ? Welche Version von AE hast Du ? Eventuell wirst Du aufgefordert neue _Dateiformate und Effekte_ hinzuzuinstallieren - geschieht per download.


----------



## darkframe (12. Januar 2009)

Hi,

abgesehen von dem, was akrite bezüglich Trapcode Particular schon schrieb, musst Du in einer deutschen AE Version in der Expression das Wort "Slider" durch "Schieberegler" ersetzen (da war glaube ich noch mehr zu übersetzen). Ich habe die eingedeutschte Projektdatei noch irgendwo. Bei Bedarf lade ich die mal hoch.


----------



## Dustin84 (12. Januar 2009)

ok, ich habe das Video soweit fertig (535x165px und 5 Sekunden lang)

Das ganze wird ein kleiner Header, welchen ich nun in bei Flashdatei einbinden muss.
Wie kann ich die Dateigröße bei mittlerer Qualität recht gering halten ? (So bis max. 800kb) Als was sollte die das Video exportieren ?


Gruß
D.


----------



## darkframe (13. Januar 2009)

Hi,

sorry, da kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, da ich nur mit "normalen" Videoformaten (also für Wiedergabe am TV) arbeite und mich mit diesem Flash-Kram überhaupt nicht auskenne. Nützt Dir denn der Export direkt nach Flash nichts?


----------



## akrite (13. Januar 2009)

Dustin84 hat gesagt.:


> Das ganze wird ein kleiner Header, welchen ich nun in bei Flashdatei einbinden muss.
> Wie kann ich die Dateigröße bei mittlerer Qualität recht gering halten ? (So bis max. 800kb) Als was sollte die das Video exportieren ?.


... per AE ist es ja möglich in mov, swf oder flv zu konvertieren. Das flv-Format war bei gleicher Auflösung(Test mit 10sec. loopenden, fraktalen Hintergrund) die kleinste Datei, mit den Einstellungen mußt Du ein wenig probieren, bis es Dir gefällt.


----------

